# Disqualified here, Vicious elsewhere



## Disqualified (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey fellas, Vicious over at BSL and IML forums. Figured I'd start posting in this community and get to learn a few things.

Little background, 2 SDMZ & Halo cycles, 1 tren and halo cycle bridged with cyano.
From 237lbs 25% to 152lbs 7%, back to 185 12% down to 168 7%. Typical college student with a bodybuilding passion.
Working on NASM Certification and recently turned down a job at Lifetime 

Looking forward to the forum!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2013)

Disqualified, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Sherk (Jul 11, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Disqualified (Jul 11, 2013)

Sherk said:


> Welcome to the board


Thanks man!


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jul 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Disqualified (Jul 11, 2013)

HardcorePeptides said:


> Welcome



Thank you!
P.S., even though HxC Peptide's sildenafil looks like baby gravy, it tastes better then PS.
Works good too, Keep up the B.A. work fellas!


----------



## slinsane (Jul 11, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Disqualified (Jul 11, 2013)

slinsane said:


> welcome


Thanks boss!


----------



## brazey (Jul 12, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## charley (Jul 12, 2013)

_*

Welcome!!!
*_


----------



## sneedham (Jul 12, 2013)

*?Welome Student of the game.....*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 12, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Disqualified (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Orbit - I've ordered through you guys before, nothing but quality! Thanks again.


----------



## raven04 (Jul 14, 2013)

welcome bro a lot of great ppl on here


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 14, 2013)

welcome


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 14, 2013)

welcome to the forum brother. How do you like it so far? What workout and training program are you currently using? What about diet and nutrition? ARe you tracking your macros right now? IF you are I would suggest that you use my fitness pal. Its a great little tool for tracking cals. I also would suggest a program for you if you would tell me what your goals are. Are you looking to bulk or cut right now?


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Disqualified (Jul 18, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> welcome to the forum brother. How do you like it so far? What workout and training program are you currently using? What about diet and nutrition? ARe you tracking your macros right now? IF you are I would suggest that you use my fitness pal. Its a great little tool for tracking cals. I also would suggest a program for you if you would tell me what your goals are. Are you looking to bulk or cut right now?



Respect! I'm enjoying my stay. I am currently doing a basic 5x5 as I cycle A1M/Tren/MDE/4-Andro. I may run Shieko or FST-7 my next compound. Diet/nutrition is in check. I'm currently taking in 3027 calories with a 40/40/20 split, and will be upping my calories weekly. I weigh my food for more accurate macros and I also use MyFitnessPal. I appreciate you looking out and for the offer, though!

Thanks everyone


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome!


----------

